# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  1.12.1 VanillaBotter free Version Crs(all classes)+1-50 profile + how to use these

## highs

*#######Fixed everything (i hope so :P) have fun. If there is something that doeesnt work, then reply to this thread or pm me, but i think that everything should work now. Maybe i will add some new spells/things etc... ########




Ciao  puh, there are maybe a few free profiles (most only til lvl 20), so i want to share these with you ... i have spent a few days for this :gusta:
if something does not work or any new ideas, reply to this thread or just pm me 

but i think these profiles are alright


### how to run these profiles ###

1. you need the free version
VanillaBotter_free2.zip

2. put it anywhere

3. start it

4. now it should look like this 







5. enter "listprocesses"
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

lets say your 

- processes is: 5521
- cr: ownedboy
- farming profile: ownedgirl
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

6. now enter "grind 5521 ownedboy ownedgirl" - without " ..... " 

like this one

---->  <---- 

7. press enter

8. now you get the information that it worked or not :P
when you get this message, then check if you have spelled your processes, cr and profile right.
still not working? pm me

9. enter "run"

... voilà - now it should run 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Profiles

These crs should work from 1 to 60

Leveling profile
Free1-50New.zip

Shadow Priest
ShadowPriestNew.cpr

Rogue
RogueFreeNew2.0.cpr

Ret Paladin
RetPaladinNew.cpr

Hunter
HunterNew

Enh. Shaman
EnhanShamanNew2.cpr

Frost Mage
FrostMageNew.cpr

Feral Druid
FeralDruiNew.cpr

Arms Warrior
ArmsWarriorNew.cpr

Affli Warlock
AffliWarlockNew.cpr

and here is the list Keybinds.txt with binds you nee to use(!) sorry ... free version <_< # if you dont, then you have to create your own binds ... otherwise it will not work




have fun*

----------


## Aciddrag0n

Going to try with these and see if I can get the free version working with my rogue!

----------


## Aeixh

I just put the class/spec into combat? do i need to do anything else?

And i dont know what you mean with farming profile, im just getting ID and char name
I'm getting: 
Combat Profile ''name'' is not valid! (No actions)
Farming Profile ''name is not valid! (Not enough waypoints)

And how do i do profiles for farming then if i need to do that.

----------


## highs

> Going to try with these and see if I can get the free version working with my rogue!


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...supported.html (WoW 1.12.1 Rogue combat cr - Vanilla Botter/Racial/Poisons supported) :P

if it doesnt work - pm me ... but yeah - it works fine 
btw. if there are *any* problems - just pm or reply to this thread  :Smile:

----------


## highs

> I just put the class/spec into combat? do i need to do anything else?
> 
> And i dont know what you mean with farming profile, im just getting ID and char name
> I'm getting: 
> Combat Profile ''name'' is not valid! (No actions)
> Farming Profile ''name is not valid! (Not enough waypoints)
> 
> And how do i do profiles for farming then if i need to do that.


hi,
yep  :Smile: 

just put your combat routine "xyz" into "combat"
and 1 - 50 into "farming".

lets say our processes id is 1111, your crs name "Combat12" and your farming profiles name "Levelup"

your command should look like this
---> grind Processes Id CombatRoutine FarmingProfile
---> grind 1111 Combat12 Levelup

short guide (sorry im tired)

enter "recordwaypoints"
..
..
..
...
..
..
..
.. you think that your profile is finished? then enter "recordwaypoints" again

now you need to target your mob and enter "addbyid" (name says it all  :Big Grin: )
..
..
..
...
..
done? ok!

enter "save" + profiles name ... lets say you want to save this profile as "ownedcore12"
then it should look like this ---> save ownedcore12

still having problems?then pm me or replty to this thread 



gn8  :Big Grin:

----------


## highs

fixd that "rogue wont move" problem 

RogueFree.cpr

----------


## Aciddrag0n

The 1-50 profiles have a password on them when extracting. Just a heads up!

----------


## highs

> The 1-50 profiles have a password on them when extracting. Just a heads up!


oh ... sorry  :Big Grin: 

pw: ownedcore

----------


## highs

theres also a problem with warrior ... gonna check it later

----------


## Aciddrag0n

Using this on my rogue and have a couple issues... distance seemed to be off. I changed all the distances to 4 instead of 5 and seems to be running a little better. The bot doesn't seem to be doing anything other than sinister strike and autoattack. I've changed all the bindings to what you provided. Also, my character skins... after I kill a mob it will loot and then skin, but not take the skin. Anyway to fix this? 


Thanks for all you've been helping out with lately!

----------


## highs

> Using this on my rogue and have a couple issues... distance seemed to be off. I changed all the distances to 4 instead of 5 and seems to be running a little better. The bot doesn't seem to be doing anything other than sinister strike and autoattack. I've changed all the bindings to what you provided. Also, my character skins... after I kill a mob it will loot and then skin, but not take the skin. Anyway to fix this? 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all you've been helping out with lately!


hello :Smile:  yes, you do not nee to use my keybinds :P distance should be fine
im a bit busy atm, so i need some time (gonna check everything today) need to check every class ... again <_<

made a new rogue cr *RogueFreeNew2.0.cpr*

- fixd SS spam
- added some things 

... now it should work fine :P

_ _ _ _ _

you can not skin with the free version ... sorry, really didnt know that. i have tried (since 12 o clock) everything to make it work ... no chance.

_ _ _ _ _

checking everything later guys and sorry for the bad start!

----------


## Aciddrag0n

Lets say that I wanted to use my LazyScrpt macro for my classes. Then i'd only need a combat profile to Eat/Drink and spam one combat action. What would the profile look like for that one? I could release my LazyScript routines (I have them for almost all classes)

----------


## highs

*AffliWarlockFree.cpr
*

- fixed pet issue
- changed some commands
- fixed spells issue
- fixed movement issue


*EnhancementShamanFree2.cpr
*
- fixed some issues

*RogueFreeNew2.0.cpr*

- fixd SS spam
- added some things 
- fixed movement issue

----------


## highs

> Lets say that I wanted to use my LazyScrpt macro for my classes. Then i'd only need a combat profile to Eat/Drink and spam one combat action. What would the profile look like for that one? I could release my LazyScript routines (I have them for almost all classes)


should be possible

pmd

tested it for 40 mins (rogue cr) with zero issues  :Big Grin:

----------


## dierkop

not enough waypoints it says for me



fixed nvm

----------


## dierkop

i cant fix the keybinds >..>

----------


## highs

> i cant fix the keybinds >..>


File-Upload.net - Keybinds.txt

----------


## scurgedwrx

downloaded ench shaman (renamed wrx.cpr ) and 1-50 ( renamed sti.fpr ), my process id is 4848, so this is what i put in 
grind 4848 wrx sti

and it says combat profile wrx is not valid! (No actions?!)
I did it with the original file names, and same thing

i then tried one of the default cpr that came with the bot, like firemage.cpr and that seemed to work, however i need the shaman one obviously, and i can't get any farming profiles to work

update: seems i just had to restart VB, However if you don't have all the spells for key binding cause you're low level, will you just have to use the ones that are avaialble? also for example if auto attack is 22 that means 2nd action bar ( i click the little arrow for the next action bar, and put it on 2? )

----------


## Cheengle

you have to put cast:11-19 for example like first bar on ur action bar is 11

----------


## highs

> downloaded ench shaman (renamed wrx.cpr ) and 1-50 ( renamed sti.fpr ), my process id is 4848, so this is what i put in 
> grind 4848 wrx sti
> 
> and it says combat profile wrx is not valid! (No actions?!)
> I did it with the original file names, and same thing
> 
> i then tried one of the default cpr that came with the bot, like firemage.cpr and that seemed to work, however i need the shaman one obviously, and i can't get any farming profiles to work
> 
> update: seems i just had to restart VB, i got the fpr and cpr running, however my character wont actually do anything


Hello,

you do not have to use my binds/profiles name ... :P - for me it is working fine now (testing atm)
put your "wrx" combat routine into combat folder and farming profile "sti" into "farming"

grind 4848 wrx sti ... maybe you spelled something wrong

----------


## highs

> downloaded ench shaman (renamed wrx.cpr ) and 1-50 ( renamed sti.fpr ), my process id is 4848, so this is what i put in 
> grind 4848 wrx sti
> 
> and it says combat profile wrx is not valid! (No actions?!)
> I did it with the original file names, and same thing
> 
> i then tried one of the default cpr that came with the bot, like firemage.cpr and that seemed to work, however i need the shaman one obviously, and i can't get any farming profiles to work
> 
> update: seems i just had to restart VB, However if you don't have all the spells for key binding cause you're low level, will you just have to use the ones that are avaialble? also for example if auto attack is 22 that means 2nd action bar ( i click the little arrow for the next action bar, and put it on 2? )


*hey,
yep 

fixed an issue btw. also some binds: lightningbolt 15 and melee attack: 17

EnhanShamanNew2.cpr*

btw. if something does not work, then please pm me or just reply to this thread.

----------


## highs

> you have to put cast:11-19 for example like first bar on ur action bar is 11


yep.

added btw  :Smile:

----------


## scurgedwrx

> yep.
> 
> added btw


How do I make my own binds?

----------


## highs

> How do I make my own binds?


shaman profile --> open --> go to spell --> cast:15 ... there is it - now you can change it.

lets say you want bar 1 and key 8 ---> then it should look like this one cast:18

----------


## highs

*Guys im busy at the moment (sorry) ...
if there are any issues with my combat routines(movement,spells,target etc...) or my 1-50 profile (wrong location whatever) then reply to this thread or pm me
it would be very hepful... g2g


peace*

----------


## scurgedwrx

the shaman profile is not really working efficiently. the binds are in the right part and i haven't edited anything, but the shaman will constantly heal himself even at full hp, and vs ranged targets the profile will not run up to them, and will just oom with lightning bolts and die.

----------


## highs

> the shaman profile is not really working efficiently. the binds are in the right part and i haven't edited anything, but the shaman will constantly heal himself even at full hp, and vs ranged targets the profile will not run up to them, and will just oom with lightning bolts and die.


fixed an issue with ranged targets & other stuff EnhanShamanNew2.cpr

hm ... tested and it works fine  :Embarrassment:  if distance more than 5 yards ---> range spells ... if melee range ---> melee spells

should work now

----------


## scurgedwrx

> fixed an issue with ranged targets & other stuff EnhanShamanNew2.cpr
> 
> hm ... tested and it works fine  if distance more than 5 yards ---> range spells ... if melee range ---> melee spells
> 
> should work now


trying it out with stonetalon spiders, nothing is working lol. it will cast fire shock then stand there and not heal when low. no lightning bolt or anything

----------


## highs

###############

----------


## highs

> trying it out with stonetalon spiders, nothing is working lol. it will cast fire shock then stand there and not heal when low. no lightning bolt or anything


changed 3-4 binds.
gonna chack it later (+ lvling a shaman)

----------


## tofsen

Can you reupload Hunter, and also check pms pls

----------


## artemarkantos

Nice one, thanks for share it!:gusta:

----------


## everest777

Free is sucks! use cracked version VB or zzukbot as well.

----------


## Phenix22

I've got trouble with the priest combat profile.

After combat it'll just spam innerfire until OOM.

----------


## Phenix22

I've got trouble with the priest combat profile.

After combat it'll just spam innerfire until OOM.

----------


## f2p

Can I use this just for rotation? I don't need the farming side of things, could you tell me how to run it only using a combat profile? thanks for the share.

----------


## Sheetka

10chars

----------


## a2l2e6x

Hey m8. First of all, thanks for sharing this. Now prolem is, i cant download any of the file's. As Google Chrome delete is and says it's a, a virus. Could you please uppload to other webbsite? Like mediashare or Mega? Thanks!

----------


## sweeb

can someone post a hunter profile if they have one

----------


## HeinzBaumstumpf

Hi! Got anybody a working Warlock combat routine? This one seems to be a bit broken - no use of eating and drinking, no lifedrain channeling,... 

So pls help me  :Smile:

----------


## twistah

When I launch bot it just stands still and scans around itself and waits for another mob to spawn. + it tries to loot already looted mobs which were killed by other players. I dont know how to fix this + this MSDOS window doesnt makes it easiers....or Im too stupid for this and I'm spoiled after HB's plug'n'bot style bot.

----------


## HeinzBaumstumpf

Same issue with looting. My Lock is running somewhere to loot and often gets stuck because of that. Is there a cracked version of the vanillabotter that fixes that problem?
And has anyone got a working combat routine for Warlocks - mine is pretty crappy....

Pleeeeeaaaassssseeee  :Smile:

----------


## XeroNite

> Can I use this just for rotation? I don't need the farming side of things, could you tell me how to run it only using a combat profile? thanks for the share.


Yea I would like to know how to do this also? Like I can make my own rotation I just want somthing to run it for me Like PQR but for vanilla. Anything like that?

----------


## asfsdgasdfg

> not enough waypoints it says for me
> 
> 
> 
> fixed nvm


how did you fix not enough waypoints?

----------


## tmo

I cannot seem to figure out how to even get this bot started. It keeps telling me that I have zero processes and wont let me add one? Im confused.

----------


## Opel13may

hi, how to use these with hunter

----------

